# Metal vs punk vs industrial



## VGmaster9 (Aug 27, 2012)

Which genre do you think is cooler in your opinion? All three have their own unique styles. They all even have fans that wear tattoos, piercings, and leather jackets.


----------



## future4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hmm, that's a pretty hard choice for me, kinda narrows down to metal or industrial ,but overall I guess I'd say metal since I listen to it more often than industrial.


----------



## Vore (Aug 27, 2012)

I think industrial has a much wider variety in sound than either of the other two.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Aug 27, 2012)

Vore said:


> I think industrial has a much wider variety in sound than either of the other two.



I agree, there's different subgenres from power electronics, to electronic body music, to industrial rock.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 27, 2012)

I like all of them really. I wouldn't say that one is "cooler" than the other.



Vore said:


> I think industrial has a much wider variety in sound than either of the other two.


Really? I dunno man... Metal has a very, very wide variety.

I mean, you have glam metal to death metal, and symphonic to folk, ect. I'm not sure than Industrial is quite as versatile as metal.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 27, 2012)

Oops, double post. Sorry.


----------



## Conker (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm not much for punk music, and I have more metal than industrial, so I'll go with metal.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 27, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> I like all of them really. I wouldn't say that one is "cooler" than the other.
> 
> 
> Really? I dunno man... Metal has a very, very wide variety.
> ...



Industrial metal, industrial rock, electro-industrial, dark ambient, martial industrial, aggrotech...

I don't know, man. Industrial goes far beyond metal.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 27, 2012)

Metal and industrial rank higher for me then then standard punk music. Between metal and industrial, I like them both equally.


----------



## Bitmap 0 (Aug 27, 2012)

I guess I like Punk the most. I've recently been listening to it a lot.

Has anyone here ever heard of "Nardcore"?


----------



## Spatel (Sep 13, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Industrial metal, industrial rock, electro-industrial, dark ambient, martial industrial, aggrotech...
> 
> I don't know, man. Industrial goes far beyond metal.



Wait, 'Industrial Metal' should count for both, shouldn't it?

Metalcore
Slash Metal
Sludge Metal
Post Metal
Melodic Metal
Melodic Death Metal
Power Metal
Folk Metal
Prog Metal
NuMetal
Funk Metal

Metal is not just some dudes in spandex with crazy hair screaming, it has the greatest degree of freedom of any rock-based genre. It can be loud, soft, fast, slow, quirky, poppy, dissonant, catchy. It can be intoxicatingly beautiful or sickeningly ugly. Some bands do all of that, like Boris. 

I admittedly know very little about Industrial. I can count the artists in that genre that I have albums from on one hand, unless you count video game soundtracks, so I'm not going to challenge the statement that it has wide variety. I can see how potentially the electronic genres could have more degrees of freedom. At the end of the day, Metal has to have guitars somewhere. Industrial has no such limitation; it can have any sound you could digitally generate.

This really has little to do with the quality of the genre though. So perhaps it comes down to the sound you get, the quality of the live performance you get. That is subjective.

But in terms of the amount of freedom in a genre, Jazz beats everything.


----------



## Kailombax (Sep 14, 2012)

That's definitely a hard choice since I like bands from all those genres but if I had to choose, it would be between Metal & industrial. 

Metal because it houses one of my all time favorite genres, Symphonic Metal. I'm not heavily into the normal metal music minus a few bands but Symphonic Metal is very awesome to me. I love how some bands use other instruments like violins, trumpets, and other classical instruments into the music as well as the harmonious operatic/classical voices. I will also admit that I do like Hair Metal and Heavy Metal too 

Industrial because well, I've been into it for a very long time. Bands like Nine Inch Nails, Orgy, The Birthday Massacre, and so many others.


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't think it's fair to say that any one of these genres is particularly more "flexible" than another; I think it's unfortunate that people try to fit genres into smaller boxes than they really need to. I've seen people get furious with each other trying to deduce the genre of something, when really it's almost impossible to limit modern music to a single genre when it has so many widespread influences. To me, genre is little more than a general way to categorize things that should be taken with a grain of salt. It only serves to help fans of a certain "sound" find more music they could potentially like, not be a "standard" for all other music in the category. I mean, if I have to see another group labeling themselves as something like "post-avant-garde anti-jazz psuedo-quasi-jungle industrial metal," I might just claw my own eyeballs out.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 25, 2012)

I can't really tell which sounds cooler, because all three of them sound amazing. But I would have to say that I would have to choose punk. I like punk a lot, but you also said metal and industrial which are also my next favorite genres of music. So this was a real tough question for me to answer, just because of how much I love punk, metal, and industrial.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 28, 2012)

I've never been an Industrial fan, it seems like an offshoot of the other two. Metal is too vague as is Punk kinda. For the sake of the discussion I'm going to define "punk" as "hardcore/melodic hardcore" and "metal" as thrash, classic, prog, power, etc.

Punk is my favorite. Punk never hit the mainstream the way the other genres did, no one ever started a punk band to be famous or to hit it big. Although its style is simplistic and it rarely comes off as well played, that's part of its charm. You're not listening to it because its stylistically palletable, you're listening to it because of the emotion. A good punk album is full of piss and vinegar, shame and pride, loss and redemption found at the bottom of a whiskey bottle. Its lyrics vary from verbose and complex to nursery rhyme simplisity but they're always from the heart.

Metal is too popular for its own good. I'm not trying to be all hipsterish and tell you everything mainstream is terrible but we encounter the problem of legitimately good bands being labeled "overrated". The big four, Iron Maiden, the Scorpions, Judas Priest, Motorhead, etc. You can't listen to them without someone rolling their eyes. You put on Sanatarium or Tornado of Souls and you can just see the Willy Wonka faces around you: "Oh, you're a metal fan? Tell me again how much you think Iron Maiden is hardcore." The overabundance of metal bands due to marketability also creates a genre-wide stale taste of mediocrity. The legitimately awesome bands (The Sword or Volbeat for instance) are overshadowed by the glut of other bands. Still, well composed and delivered metal, especially live, is something punk bands can't match. Their showmanship and stage presence are down to a science. And as far as organic crowd pleasing, well, a Slayer concert is as violent as any 80s Black Flag mosh.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 29, 2012)

I can't believe you missed Doom Metal in that list, and do not forget sub-genres such as Funeral Doom, Doom Death and Drone Doom..


----------



## Oly (Sep 29, 2012)

Everything.

Fuck exclusion.

All three are mostly shit; all three have beautiful exceptions that shine as beacons of what is possible to do with a sound.


----------

